# Two word story



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

The aim of the game is to add two words to continue the story,

e.g.

if I post: "The cat"

User X might post : "went to"

Followed by User Y who might Post: "the shops".

I'll start:

One day.....


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Two day...


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Three day...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Four day...


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Five day..._


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Six day...


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

the end


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

part two


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

There was...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

absolutely nothing.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

but silence.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Then the


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

story ended.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

But resurrection


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

causes erections


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

in bitter


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

cold nights


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

wailing virgins


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

roam around


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Looking for


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

a Vespa


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

to explore


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

the beaches


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sometimes its


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

all wavy


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

sometimes its


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

corroded intermittently


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

but never


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

exactly still


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

and yet


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

annoying computers


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

are trying


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

to invade


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Our motherland


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

So we


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Made spaghetti


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

monster flying


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

To space


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

During which


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

We sang


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

and cried.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Then suddenly


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Whilst bumbling


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

She began


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

To articulate


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Though clandestine


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Omnipresent ambiguity


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

but still


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

She wasn't


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

sure if


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

she had


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

any idea


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

but SUDDENLY!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

she heard


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

barbaric yawps


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

struggling to


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

burgeon despite


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

her trying


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

to banish


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

her thoughts


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

her brain (I kinda got confused by above sentence lol xD I hope mine follows on from it tho )


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Thinks dirty


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

thoughts of


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

her mum xD


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

but not


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

her father


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

Who is


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

an important


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

criminal in


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

trouble with


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

giant aliens


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

with huge


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

coffee beans


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

that taste


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

surprisingly enough


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

like chicken.


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

She stepped


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

cautiously towards


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

a crow


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

wearing a


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

festive bowtie


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

made of


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

gummy worms


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

It was


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

horribly fascinating


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

but surprisingly


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

tasty as


----------

